# Fuente de c.c regulada y estabilizada  12V / 5A



## Federico Cinelli (Ago 21, 2006)

Soy nuevo en este foro y necesitaria ayuda para fabricar una fuente de las sig. caracteristicas:
La fuente alimenta un equipo muy delicado de radio frecuencia por lo que es obligatorio la exactitud y estabilidad de la misma... el problema radica en la simplicidad que requiere el circuito ya que mis conocimientos de electrónica no son muy elevados. 

Mi idea inicial era reducir la tension de entrada de 220V a aprox. 10V con un transformador... luego rectificar mediante un simple puente de diodos... y finalmente utilizar un LM317 y un trimpot multivueltas para llevar con presicion la tension de salida a 12V... si bien tengo un circuito basico que hasta posee capacitores como filtros... el circuito utiliza diodos PN 4001 que solo soportan 1A... si modifico este valor tambien deberia modificar todo el resto de los componentes y no lo se hacer...

Mi duda son dos... si voy bien encaminado con mi idea y si alguien me pudiera dar una mano con el tema de la intensidad de corriente estaria muy agradecido...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 21, 2006)

mejor un transformador de 12V

para mas amperios

http://www.mitedu.freeserve.co.uk/Circuits/Power/1230psu.htm
http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/Bill_Bowden/page12.htm
http://www.epanorama.net/links/psu_linear.html

en todos se basan en lo mismo poner un transistor de potencia (PNP/NPN) en paralelo a una resistencia.
El transistor se activara cuando la tension en laresstencia sea superior a 0,6V.
Para 5A con un solo transistor tienes suficiente.


----------



## Federico Cinelli (Ago 21, 2006)

Gracias tiopepe123 por tu ayuda... estuve revisando y voy a poder sacar provecho de bastantes cosas... 
acabo de ver un circuito de un moderador sobre una fuente de tension regulada... utiliza LM 338 q soportan 5A. se necesita cambiar los valores de capacitancia y de voltaje para los filtros q mejoran el factor de rizado? o asi mismo los valores de las R? Algo mas para tener en cuneta?


----------



## piscoperu (May 9, 2011)

una pregunta para quien sepa responderla, he estado analizando las fuentes en esta página y mi gran duda es lo siguiente si tengo una fuente regulable de 1.25 a 15 V y 500mA, se supone que esa corriente la debe de manejar la fuente en todo el rango de voltajes que entrega, ahora cuando la fuente este en su mínimo voltaje osea los 1.25V y una carga conectada a ella le pida los 500mA que sería una resisencia aproximada de 2.5ohm. la potencia que debe de soportar el integrado sera enorme, ya que sería el producto de estos 500mA y la tención que soprta entre sus bornes que sería la resta de la tención DC que le entrega la fuente despues del condensador que como mínimo ha de ser 3V más que la tensión maxima que entregará al final la fuente osea 18V; entonces lo que soporta el integrado Lm317 sería 18-1.25,que es 16.75 que al multilicarlo por la corriente que por el pasara osea los 500mA sería una potencia de 8.377 W que dudo soporte el integrado entonces como se haría para que el integrado no soporte esa potencia. ojala alguien responda a la brevedad


----------



## elaficionado (May 9, 2011)

Hola.

Tienes que poner un disipador de calor al regulador.
Debes tener en cuenta que los reguladores lineales son poco eficientes. Para que no disipe mucho calor la diferencia de Vin - Vout debe ser lo más cercano a 3V, si puedes de hacer eso el disipador no será tan grande. Vas a tener que usar disipador de todas maneras.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## piscoperu (May 9, 2011)

Bueno amigo en conclusión la pobre fuente solo trabajara adecuadamente con los 500mA de carga cuando su voltaje de salida este lo mas proximo a su voltaje de salida superior entonces para que una fuente regulada si la pobre con voltajes bajos no podra discipar decuadamente la potencia.


----------



## jkogg (May 9, 2011)

para eso son las hojas de datos, para conocer las limitaciones del ic, pero siempre le puedes agregar un transistor en seguidor de emisor


----------

